# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Տունդարձ...

## Գաղթական

ՄԱՍ 1 - «Ապրել Հայաստանում»

ՄԱՍ 2 - «...Որ Ապրեմ»

ՄԱՍ 3 - «...Որ Վայելեմ»

ՄԱՍ 4 - «...Որ Լսեմ»

ՄԱՍ 5 - «Քավարան»

ՄԱՍ 6 - «...Իմ Կյանք, Իմ Սեր, Իմ Հայաստան»


Խնդրեմ հաղորդման և, առավել ևս, երևույթի վերաբերյալ ձեր կարծիքները..

----------


## Jarre

Իմ կարծիքով հաղորդման ձևը լավ է, քանի որ հետաքրքրություն է առաջացնում։  ՄԱՍ 5 «Քավարան»-ի մեջ խորհրդավորություն կա և ցանկանում ես շուտ դիտել որ հասկանաս ու տեսնես կապը։ Ավել բան չեմ կարող ասել (եվ երևի թե դա ավելի լավ է :Tongue: ), քանի որ ծանոթ չեմ սյուժեին։

----------

